
A 5 year old girl vs. CoderDojo - BuuQu9hu
http://atodorov.org/blog/2017/01/13/a-5-year-old-girl-vs-coderdojo/
======
rtpg
I remember reading a study somewhere where elementary school students were
taught abstract calculus and were... basically fine with it.

I wonder how much we underestimate children's understanding of the universe.
Though I bet we overestimate along other axes as well

